# I'm looking for a project bike



## bairdco (Aug 17, 2017)

I need a new project. I sold my 1957 Moto Beta 50cc a little while back (which I regret, but I couldn't pass up the offer.)




 



 

Sold my lawn anchor 1956 puch SR 150 to someone who had more access to parts than I did.



 

So now, I need something else with a motor on it.

Looking for a basket case that can be saved (meaning, not missing that one part that only exists in dreams and can't be fabricated or substituted.)

Something mostly complete, that you're never gonna get around to building.

Small displacement, 50cc-150cc.

Something unique, that you don't see every day. Or ever.

NOT looking for a Whizzer. Doesn't have to have pedals. No mini bikes.

And, something in a reasonable (cheap) price range. For example, I got the Moto Beta in a trade for a 77 custom Tomos moped I built for a coupla hundred bucks, and cost me less than $300 to restore.

Finally, it must be something I can ride around on the street, and get legally registered.

I may be asking a lot, but I know there's unique bikes out there I can save.

Whatcha got?


----------



## Pistelpete (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## bairdco (Sep 15, 2017)

What the heck is that?


----------

